# mucus plug questions



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Doe due to kid 3/26 (150 days)...Nubian, 3rd freshener...has not been bumped by another goat (lives alone with her last year doelings). Lost substantial mucus plug earlier today, is still oozing thick white mucus with a yellow tinge. Peeing very often, and ears are airplaning...Should I be concerned? Should I give Dex? Anything to do to help her hold if this is heading us into labor?

No real udder yet, ligaments soft but still there....am I just being a stressor?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That's pretty common, most may never see a mucous plug. Just like in humans she will then have braxton hicks contractions off and on. Figure she lost the plug in her cervic because her cervic is now dialating, if she went to the OB they would tell her she is dialted to a 1  There is nothing to do...28 days early is too early even if you gave dex and I would doubt seriously she is even in labor, and giving her dex, even at a more normal amount could also bring on labor. Vicki


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Georgia has had alot of discharge over the last month and a half...She's due in a little over a week.


----------



## prairiegirl01 (Jun 2, 2008)

I also have a doe due to kid April 1 and she has been leaking mucous for the last several days--it hasn't been perfectly clear though. I am worried that our whether may have bumped her. Her udder is bigger, but not firm by any stretch. Her vulva is pinkish and more swollen than before. I went out there tonight and gently washed the area with some betadine suds and warm water so that I could look again in the morning and see if the discharge is clear or tinged pink. Should I be worried? Should I call the vet? Should I listen for heartbeats with a stethescope? This is her second pregnancy and last time she kidded without me being aware of what was going on (my dates were uncertain last time). Advice?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

The doe I wrote about still has a very pink and swollen vulva and is still having some moist discharge...but, she is hanging in there. We are almost home free!!! The discharge on this doe is not pink...if pink, I would probably be more stressed and asking for help.

paula


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris what you will find is that with alot of stuff with goats...if you do take her to the vet there is still nothing to do but wait and watch. We do alot of waiting and watching  Sorry but it is the best answer, she will either go into labor and be fine, or go into labor with placenta previa, bleed out and still not even having a vet right there could save your doe.

Luckly things like that don't happen very often. Vicki


----------



## prairiegirl01 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Vicki,

I'm ok with watching and waiting, but does pink tinged mucous mean placenta previa?

Any way to tell if those babies are still alive in there?

Chris


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Good luck with your doe. I'm having the same thing with my girls this year. Last year I didn't notice this much mucas.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Had a doe this year.. a 2 year old, who had very soft, and hard to feel ligaments and a vulval discharge constantly for 8 weeks before her due date. She also began staying off by herself more often. I worried and worried, that she was going to abort, but she was just fine, and had an 11 pound gorgeous buck (of course.. lol) and a 9 pound kinda cute little doe on day 151.  They sure do keep us guessing!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chris without an ultrasound in the hands of someone who know what they are doing, you can't even be sure she has kids in there  So much of what we do is simply guess work. No I never see a pink discharge, but honestly I dont really look for it either. And yes placenta previa would start as a pink discharge and move to streaks of blood, actual blood as the cervic thins and dialates. But from this being absolutly nothing to a train wreck there isn't anything to do but wait and watch. And know that most new folks miss every single kidding the first year, come out to the barn to health licked off dry kids nursing mom  Vicki


----------



## prairiegirl01 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reassuring words, Vicki. I can feel the babies kicking in there...I've been checking every day. So, we'll watch and wait!

Chris


----------

